# I have discovered something funny about furries



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is a "If we can't laugh at ourselves" thread; thus, if you want to get all pissy about it, please die in a fire.

I have been a furry for nearly five years. I love furries and the environment they provide. They are generally accepting and a loving crowd. I just noticed something over the years though.

ALL furries have something wrong with them. No one in the furry fandom is just a normal person.

I have been to conventions, I have been to fur meets, I talk to furries all around the country.

Basically, this is a "What's wrong with you?" thread. So let me ask, what's your furry issue?

Mine?
I have this passive complex where I can't hurt others. In fights, I freeze. I literally can't jump in and help even my friends if they are getting thier asses kicked.

I have an honesty issue where I can't help but confess my entire life's story and secrets if I am talking to someone. Even a complete stranger.

I have no verbal filter. Words flow from my mouth faster than my brain works. Also, in the time it takes for me to take an idea and form words with it, I often forget what the conversation was about.

According to others, I have a completely inappropriate sense of humor. I think I'm just funnier than shit, others think I'm vile, repugnant, and perverted.

Now... What's wrong with you?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

I meow and purr irl.  Fucking furries have brokeded me <_<


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

"I meow and purr irl. Fucking furries have brokeded me <_< "

Lol... Win.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> "I meow and purr irl. Fucking furries have brokeded me <_< "
> 
> Lol... Win.


There's a quote button on the bottom right of every post.  If you click it, it'll quote the post so you don't have to use quoatations.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 12, 2009)

Hmm.  I'm very territorial with those I care about deeply.  I'll actually get defensive when someone gets close to them.  And it's strange 'cause it applies online as well.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a violent asshole and I'm territorial as fuck.

Don't touch my stuff.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 12, 2009)

suh make me speak out fi di whole of di gay
man accept Jesus Christ suh yuh can saved
run from iniquity! wit life yuh play
nuff di yout dem deh, madda berate
father inna child life one day, then stray
when pickney concieve is di greatest of day
but nuff dem no deh when baby come weh
dat why di yout dem turn out such way
send dem go church, but dem no wan stay
send dem go bed but	dem no wan pray
so dem end up turn gun and grenade
wicked man, Iman tell dem seh 
send fi di AIDS!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> suh make me speak out fi di whole of di gay
> man accept Jesus Christ suh yuh can saved
> run from iniquity! wit life yuh play
> nuff di yout dem deh, madda berate
> ...


Same band as the rave you made, I assume?


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

wat?

Btw, I don't mind puttin' quotes. Thanks though!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Same band as the rave you made, I assume?



lol no, but i used same riddim as him. it's a delicate art, the deejay toast.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

So, I have discovered what's wrong with Wolf-Bone.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> So, I have discovered what's wrong with Wolf-Bone.



*I discovered it first! Stop clonin' the style!*


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a furry.  But that's a given here.

As far as complexes and pathologies... I'm overcautious, it's very difficult for me to say "no", I avoid eye contact if at all possible - gives me the creeps, sorta.  I talk to myself - thinking aloud.  I'm not a conversationalist, never have started a conversation with a stranger, never will.  I have nothing to say to them.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

I am schizoid. That is my largest issue with things in this society.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 12, 2009)

It's not just furries it's called being human.  Some people hide it better then others but everyone has something "wrong" with them.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> It's not just furries it's called being human. Some people hide it better then others but everyone has something "wrong" with them.


 
I have encountered normal humans. I said that. I said I have never encountered normal furries. Please don't get all offended. This is a laugh at yourself thread. Jesus... I think I know what's wrong with you.

I can't say no either. I OFTEN talk to myself. It's not thinking aloud. I just start talking and realize that no one is there. I don't know why I do it.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I'm not a conversationalist, never have started a conversation with a stranger, never will.  I have nothing to say to them.



This. I only speak if someone else initiates conversation first, and it's really hard for me to call people on the phone. It's even difficult for me to send an  email to someone I've never met or contacted before.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I have encountered normal humans.



No such thing.


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 12, 2009)

A few of my friends think I have 2 moods, happy, and meh... Or maybe it was just one mood that was a mix of them. I pretty much agree with them on that.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

"No such thing. "

Sure there is.

There is a norm. I have met people who fit that norm. I do not. Neither do Furries and not because they're furry I come to discover. Thus, this thread.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 12, 2009)

Humongous trust, self esteem problems, physical problems, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk

Im fucked up.  Like you don't even wanna know.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I have encountered normal humans. I said that. I said I have never encountered normal furries. Please don't get all offended. This is a laugh at yourself thread. Jesus... I think I know what's wrong with you.
> 
> I can't say no either. I OFTEN talk to myself. It's not thinking aloud. I just start talking and realize that no one is there. I don't know why I do it.


 
No. Schizoid Personality Disorder. Not Schizophrenia. Schizophrenics are like Autistics that chugged a bottle of robitussin.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't use my right index finger. I badly broke my right arm and my tendons were torn and the one controlling my index finger remains busted seven years later.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> "No such thing. "
> 
> Sure there is.
> 
> There is a norm. I have met people who fit that norm. I do not. Neither do Furries and not because they're furry I come to discover. Thus, this thread.



What magical land do you live in? "Normal" is not a trait found in the human race.  Anyone who considers someone else or themselves normal is deluding themselves or is not looking deep enough into the matter.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 12, 2009)

There is a majority to EVERYTHING. That majority is commonly called normal. Please start new thread if you wish to continue this conversation about normality as it does not pertain to the subject here.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> What magical land do you live in? "Normal" is not a trait found in the human race.  Anyone who considers someone else or themselves normal is deluding themselves or is not looking deep enough into the matter.



The concept of normal is a mythical conglomeration of features that are "not wrong" in most people.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it's pretty not normal to have a broken tendon and not get it fixed. How the hell are you supposed to do much of anything with a gimped hand?


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a bit of a masochist, and sometimes I say inappropriate things in public without thinking.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 12, 2009)

Well...I'm black and I'm a furry, thats quite a contradiction :|


----------



## Takun (Sep 12, 2009)

Gay and depressed when I joined.  That's gone. 

Ummm, low self-esteem sometimes?  That's about it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Well...I'm black and I'm a furry, thats quite a contradiction :|



How? I've never understood how even black furries could think that. I mean don't black kids watch cartoons and read comics growing up too? Shit, ok, so maybe you gotta be a cracker to dig Robin Hood the way I did as a kid, but c'mon, *everybody* loved Ninja Turtles!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 12, 2009)

Let's see...
When I first got here, I was asexual and I had a GPA of 3.65. 

And now I'm gay, so closeted that I've had tea with the monsters several times already, and my GPA is now 2.79. =\


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Sep 12, 2009)

im a total nut job! 8D
i mean really where do i start....?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 12, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> How? I've never understood how even black furries could think that. I mean don't black kids watch cartoons and read comics growing up too? Shit, ok, so maybe you gotta be a cracker to dig Robin Hood the way I did as a kid, but c'mon, *everybody* loved Ninja Turtles!


 
you do have a point there, I liked the ninja turtles when I was growing up but if I'd known I'd wind up here I would of stopped watching that shit >.>


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> According to others, I have a completely inappropriate sense of humor. I think I'm just funnier than shit, others think I'm vile, repugnant, and perverted.



^ this.


----------



## Klay (Sep 12, 2009)

I have fake conversations with myself all the time. It's kind of creepy, to tell the truth.

And I don't think there is a thing as a "normal" Person. I have yet to meet a normal person. Everyone I know has some kinks.


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 12, 2009)

Klay said:


> I have fake conversations with myself all the time. It's kind of creepy, to tell the truth.
> 
> And I don't think there is a thing as a "normal" Person. I have yet to meet a normal person. Everyone I know has some kinks.



I never understood why it wasn't normal to have a conversation with yourself.  People think to themselves, do they not?  What's the difference if you're speaking out loud instead of just thinking it.  It's like seeing a woman at the strip mall window shopping, and she mumbles to herself "I wonder if I could afford those...  If I stopped hm... and did a little less hmph, then suuure."

The only time I would be concerned is if someone were livid and screaming at them self.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess im just a normal teen realy, i stick with the latest fashions, i hate skool, i rag on the social outcasts, i stick with the surfer, prep, "good" kids, and thats about it. 


I relieve my problems with boxing and Young Life.



MALIBU CLUB CANADA FTW, AND WILD HORSE. WOOT

       ^  ^
    =   W    =


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 12, 2009)

Whats wrong with me? Better question, what isn't wrong with me?

Everyone has something wrong with them, something they want to hide or it's just out there. But everyone has or does something out of the norm... Furries just don't tend to hide it...


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm paranoid. If people aren't talking _to _me, I always assume they're talking _about_ me.


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 12, 2009)

I have serious trust and abandonment issues.  I'm also pretty much asexual and a loner.  I have a problem with alienating myself from people that care about me.  I have to be in the right mood to hang out with people, and I am rarely in that mood.  I'm socially retarded in "normal" circumstances.  I am terrified of talking to people I don't know, not on the internet, but on the phone or IRL (I can't even call to order a pizza.) When I am around more than 3 or 4 people I get very nervous and find it difficult to talk.  I'm not paranoid though, I don't fear that people think bad about me or are talking about me.  I just don't give a damn about them at all, but for some reason talking to strangers is difficult for me.  

On an off note, for some reason, furries are exempt.  I am fully comfortable talking to people if I know they are a furry.  It's a bit strange.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

I want to fuck things that don't exist and/or are extinct :[


----------



## Benn (Sep 12, 2009)

Gay. Depressed.... The first probably led to the second...

I'm ridiculously critical of myself --> hair, clothes, voice, facial features, attitude, everything... but I'm lazy enough to not do anything about them other than worry.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not normal but I don't think I have anythig wrong with me.

Pehaps if people could give me surgestions


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I'm not normal but I don't think I have anythig wrong with me.
> 
> Pehaps if people could give me surgestions



You have an obsession with terrible puns.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 12, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> You have an obsession with terrible puns.


 
Thats to increase my IQ, but it's true.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 12, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Thats to increase my IQ, but it's true.



Oh yes, I remember reading an article about that on geocities.


----------



## Klay (Sep 12, 2009)

Dementiality said:


> I never understood why it wasn't normal to have a conversation with yourself.



I don't think you get what I mean. I pretend other people I know are talking to me. Like if I'm bored on the bus home from school (I get to ride if for 20 minutes by myself because I live far out of town) I'll have a freakin debate with myself and myself pretending to be one of my friends that has a differnent viewpoint then me.  

That's how messed up I am.


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 12, 2009)

Depression is a recurring one for me, as well as psychotic episodes and all that kind of shit. Funny really, I see a lot of both depression _and_ faux depression around here.
Also, LOLtism 8D
Also, I'm very lazy and have a tendancy to give up in the middle of things. I guess the issue here is tha


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 12, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Also, I'm very lazy and have a tendancy to give up in the middle of things. I guess the issue here is tha



You, sir, crack me up!


----------



## Uro (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a normal person besides being a bit kinky. But that's not really in the social light so MEH.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm too fucking nice, its pathetic. I do not fight. I'm non-confrontational. Instead of saying what I really want to say, the harsh things I'm thinking, I keep quiet and agreeable, and then I tell whatever I was thinking to the only person who I can talk freely to (my mate). Telling him doesn't change it; it just makes me feel better after ranting to someone. I so badly want to tell [a certain person] what I think of her recent behavior, but when I'm around her I stay calm, yet hinting slightly that I don't agree with what she's been doing. 



Shay Feral said:


> Everyone has something wrong with them, something they want to hide or it's just out there. But everyone has or does something out of the norm... Furries just don't tend to hide it...


I think you are right. 
Is there any one person, furry or not, with absolutely nothing wrong with them?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

I love and trust too easy.
That sounds whore-ish.


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm an eccentric, androgynous, gothy little freak, with the mental maturity of someone a decade younger than me... And I happen to be a furry..

'Nuff said..


----------



## Azerane (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a psycopathic murderer that eats kittens for breakfast....

Well, not really. I just couldn't think of anything wrong with me. I too have noticed the trend, but to be perfectly honest, I do actually consider myself one of the so-called 'normal' furries. *shrugs* Just the way I see it.

Also... shouldn't this be in the Den with the other furry discussion instead of the Off-topic forum =P


----------



## Dass (Sep 12, 2009)

Aspberger's. I'm sure I'm not the only one.
It doesn't seem to be that much of a problem to me. And it is not synonymous with retarded. Dan Aykroyd has Aspberger's! You calling Dan Aykroyd retarded?!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

I work tech support for an Internet service provider, and I like it.  I'm very patient with people, so much so that neither my coworkers nor my boss know how I do it, and I've been asked on many occasions if I teach how to use computers.  What's normal about that?



Tycho said:


> What magical land do you live in? "Normal" is not a trait found in the human race.  Anyone who considers someone else or themselves normal is deluding themselves or is not looking deep enough into the matter.



Actually, I heard rumor that there are still a few normal people to be found somewhere in the lost expanses of the Kalahari.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> ALL *people* have something wrong with them. No one in the *human species* is just a normal person.



Fixed =3

Also, out of all the online "communities" I've been involved with, furry has got to be one of the LEAST accepting, lol! XD This is an unbelievably edgy place. 

I'd have to say the online "dog owner" community is a lot better. The only people we don't accept are irresponsible breeders and people who don't treat their dogs right and are too stubborn to take good advice.

Also, I guess you could say one of my many human issues is a slightly ridiculous obsession with dogs XD


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Fixed =3
> 
> Also, out of all the online "communities" I've been involved with, furry has got to be one of the LEAST accepting, lol! XD This is an unbelievably edgy place.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but do half the people in your dog owner community want to have sex with their dogs?  We have a legitimate reason to not be accepting here!  lol


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, but do half the people in your dog owner community want to have sex with their dogs?  We have a legitimate reason to not be accepting here!  lol



I think.. that's the whole point XDDD

BTW, is your avatar a T-shirt? For the longest time I thought it was some sort of animal wearing a crown underwater surrounded by seaweed.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Also, out of all the online "communities" I've been involved with, furry has got to be one of the LEAST accepting, lol! XD This is an unbelievably edgy place.


I've noticed this too. Before I started joining and participating in furry forums, I thought furries were accepting, loving towards all, etc. What a misconception!


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I've noticed this too. Before I started joining and participating in furry forums, I thought furries were accepting, loving towards all, etc. What a misconception!



The only times I see an "Aww, let's hug! I accept your no matter what =3" type of furry, they get massacred by the other furries O.O

I think we probably have the ability to sniff out weakness in the pack.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 12, 2009)

Um... I'm bipolar.
I'm sadistic.
I throw on costume shit for fun, and wear it in public.
I don't give a shit what other people (except for my fiance) think about me.
I prefer sense over most morals.


Other than that, I'm pretty normal, I guess.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think.. that's the whole point XDDD
> 
> BTW, is your avatar a T-shirt? For the longest time I thought it was some sort of animal wearing a crown underwater surrounded by seaweed.


*facepaw*  

Yeah, it's my t shirt.  It's a brown cat (like my fursona ) with my name written above it.  I got it for free at my school's graduation party thing.  Everyone was like "Why'd you get a cat on your shirt!?" and I responded with "Why wouldn't I get a cat on my shirt?"


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> *facepaw*
> 
> Yeah, it's my t shirt.  It's a brown cat (like my fursona ) with my name written above it.  I got it for free at my school's graduation party thing.  Everyone was like "Why'd you get a cat on your shirt!?" and I responded with "Why wouldn't I get a cat on my shirt?"



Lol, I guess I'm just extra creative then? XD Neat shirt btw =3


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a gay masochist in a redneck area that kills fags.
And that sums me up.


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't even wanna talk about it.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I don't even wanna talk about it.



Too late, you're already talking about how you don't want to talk about it, so you're indirectly talking about it in a way :V


----------



## Shindo (Sep 12, 2009)

ADD, like every other teenager in america


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

Shindo said:


> ADD, like every other teenager in america



You know what's weird? I started out as a VERY focused little kid. I sat down and read straight through Moby Dick in 2nd grade. Now that I'm an adult, I can barely even sit through an entire movie, even if it's good. Most kids start out all distracted and grow out of it as they get older, but I'm sort of the opposite I guess?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Lol, I guess I'm just extra creative then? XD Neat shirt btw =3


Yeah, I guess .  Thanks!


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Too late, you're already talking about how you don't want to talk about it, so you're indirectly talking about it in a way :V


Don't try so hard.  What I mean is I hardly think it appropriate to divulge your personality problems to complete strangers on the interbuttz. So I won't, but at the same time, I assented to having them.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 12, 2009)

Shindo said:


> ADD, like every other teenager in america


 
Ha I surpass you, I have ADHD!

Whats was a mumbling about, 
oh and I have a massive fear of blood, if it looks real enought I will puck my guts out without even being really scared, my mind just sees blood and says, "oh look, I think we need to throw something at that."


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm a furry.
That's my problem.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Don't try so hard.  What I mean is I hardly think it appropriate to divulge your personality problems to complete strangers on the interbuttz. So I won't, but at the same time, I assented to having them.



Well, my whole take on the thing is, people on the internet don't matter as much as people in real life, since they won't actually be affecting you in any way, so you can pretty much tell them whatever you want without consequence. =3


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Well, my whole take on the thing is, people on the internet don't matter as much as people in real life, since they won't actually be affecting you in any way, so you can pretty much tell them whatever you want without consequence. =3


My rules are a bit different.  I have a lot to protect.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 12, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> My rules are a bit different.  I have a lot to protect.



Really? Hmmm... So then there are people who know you online and IRL?

That would kinda suck X3


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 12, 2009)

I have tons of fetishes, I have a disire to kill people, etc.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> This is a "If we can't laugh at ourselves" thread; thus, if you want to get all pissy about it, please die in a fire.
> 
> I have been a furry for nearly five years. I love furries and the environment they provide. They are generally accepting and a loving crowd. I just noticed something over the years though.
> 
> ...



If you think furries are loving and accepting then you are living on another planet.

Now, furries are NO different to any other person on the planet, NO ONE is perfect, it isn't just furries who have "something wrong" with them, everybody has something wrong, or different about them, IT DOES NOT JUST RELATE TO FURRIES.

Get ya head out of cloud nine will ya.


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Sep 12, 2009)

I am not normal, never have been.
I have always been somewhat emotionally different. Nothing like depression, though.


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Really? Hmmm... So then there are people who know you online and IRL?
> 
> That would kinda suck X3


Nobody knows me online and IRL.  I plan to keep it that way for a bit.  At least, in the more public areas of the internet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

ADHD, or ADD does not exist in most cases.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ADHD, or ADD does not exist in most cases.


And this man tells us why.

I'm a big psychology buff, so I like studying about made-up disorders :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> And this man tells us why.
> 
> I'm a big psychology buff, so I like studying about made-up disorders :V



Mom has always said ADHD is made up. I have to say, after watching that video, I agree, it does not exist, it is not a diseas, or a mental condition, it is an excuse.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mom has always said ADHD is made up. I have to say, after watching that video, I agree, it does not exist, it is not a diseas, or a mental condition, it is an excuse.



Mainly an excuse for Big Pharma to shovel pills into the mouths of America's kids and take the money from their parents' pockets.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Mainly an excuse for Big Pharma to shovel pills into the mouths of America's kids and take the money from their parents' pockets.



Same in the UK and probably rest of europe.

EDIT: *bashes head on desk* Been posting it in the wrong flamin thread!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2009)

It's true that there are too many made-up diseases for which only pills from big pharmaceutical companies are the cure.  It's also true that too many people are diagnosed with, or diagnose themselves with, disorders they don't have.

However, the doctor in that video is one of two co-founders of CCHR: the other co-founder is the Church of Scientology, an organization known to oppose the very existence of psychiatry and psychology in any form.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm passive aggressive?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope, completely normal here :roll:


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 12, 2009)

i am either shy or over social
either i will sit there and not want to interact at all or i will talk your ears off.

my friends in high school bascially had an intervention were they told me to quit complaining all the time or they would quit hanging out with me

i am MOODY, i actually learned it is related to my ADD, i try to control it but if i feel pissed i am gonna act pissed, and pms is freaken AWFUL with me.

oh and the ADD i has that too, i take meds and if i forget to take them i am an overly happy mindless tweak who will eat till i am sick.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

I have the opposite of ADD. If I get started on something, I abso-fucking-lutely have to finish it or I feel like a giant failure.


----------



## Klay (Sep 12, 2009)

I think you people need to shut up when you go so far as to say ADD doesn't even exist. If you actually had it (or was in close contact with someone who has it) I wouldn't say anything. My brother has *severe* Attention Defect Disorder. Unless he takes medication he can't function at all. Let me give you a few examples:
If he forgets to take his meds he'll rock back and forth all day.
He'll fail any homework given to him because he can't focus.
He can't focus enough on the speedometer while driving that he'll drive at dangerous speeds. (one time he started going 110 before I told him to look how fast he was going)
You can barely even talk to him without him spacing off.
He'll lose focus while walking and trip

Seriously, in the seventh grade he apparently was failing 3 subjects and couldn't walk for more then 45 minutes without stumbling over something. He started taking medication that year. Now he was a 4.0 gpa. I'm not trying to start a flame war or anything, but you guys don't know what your talking about.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

Klay said:


> I think you people need to shut up when you go so far as to say ADD doesn't even exist. If you actually had it (or was in close contact with someone who has it) I wouldn't say anything. My brother has *severe* Attention Defect Disorder. Unless he takes medication he can't function at all. Let me give you a few examples:
> If he forgets to take his meds he'll rock back and forth all day.
> He'll fail any homework given to him because he can't focus.
> He can't focus enough on the speedometer while driving that he'll drive at dangerous speeds. (one time he started going 110 before I told him to look how fast he was going)
> ...



He seems to be a genuine case... though for some reason that sounds like mild autism.

ADD is GROSSLY overdiagnosed, however.


----------



## Klay (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya there are 10 people in my class who are like,

"I'm hyper so that automatically means I have ADD!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!1!!1"

That kinda makes me mad. I know they don't have it. but whatever. But the people who say,
"ADD doesn't exist! Bla Bla Bla I know everything!"
Those people tick me off. And I know a few people like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2009)

Klay said:


> I think you people need to shut up when you go so far as to say ADD doesn't even exist. If you actually had it (or was in close contact with someone who has it) I wouldn't say anything. My brother has *severe* Attention Defect Disorder. Unless he takes medication he can't function at all. Let me give you a few examples:
> If he forgets to take his meds he'll rock back and forth all day.
> He'll fail any homework given to him because he can't focus.
> He can't focus enough on the speedometer while driving that he'll drive at dangerous speeds. (one time he started going 110 before I told him to look how fast he was going)
> ...



The condition does indeed exist, as I have a couple of friends who have it. However, I know children of about the age 11+ who "allegedly" have ADHD, with the two children in question, I personaly think it is more of the case of "bad parenting" mixed with "badly behaved children" and the lack of discipline. I only say this about the two kids as I have seen how the mother deals with them when they miss behave, aswell as the childs behaviour.

Unfortunately some parents would rather have there childs bad behaviour diagnosed as a condition so they don't have to admit they are shitty parents.

It is people like the above that give the genuine cases a bad reputation aswell.

*He can't focus enough on the speedometer while driving that he'll drive at dangerous speeds. (one time he started going 110 before I told him to look *

Sorry, but if he is not capable of concentrating on his driving then he should not be behind the wheel.


----------



## Klay (Sep 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *He can't focus enough on the speedometer while driving that he'll drive at dangerous speeds. (one time he started going 110 before I told him to look *
> 
> Sorry, but if he is not capable of concentrating on his driving then he should not be behind the wheel.



That was an extreme case. _Extreme._ lol. Usually it's just like 80 or 90.

But that's just when he doesn't take his pills. When he does, he's the best driver I know.

Edit: I should also mention that he keeps a few pills in his car now so that if he forgets to take his pills he can take one and wait for it to kick in. He isn't that bad anymore when he doesn't take it.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Basically, this is a "What's wrong with you?" thread. So let me ask, what's your furry issue?


Let's see:

1)  I'm a rabid human supremacist.
2)  I'm arachnophobic.
3)  I am hopelessly stuck buying GW's products, no matter how much I hate the company.
4)  I have a major procrastination problem.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 12, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I am hopelessly stuck buying GW's products, no matter how much I hate the company.



Why do you hate Games Workshop?


----------



## aftershok (Sep 12, 2009)

I often am a walking contradiction, gets a bit troublesome.


----------



## Klay (Sep 13, 2009)

aftershok said:


> I often am a walking contradiction, gets a bit troublesome.



Elaborate?


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

Klay said:


> Elaborate?


It's a bit hard to explain but I will attempt
I worked hard at cultivating many interests that don't often go together.  ie..  psychology and helping others that many have identified as a lost cause. I am also a piercist and tattoo apprentice, my full time job is role modeling, appropriate and empowering behavior.  I am genuinely a non-violent individual but trained and taught martial arts nearly 1/2 my life. That's a few, there are others but, yeah. 
idk it all just confuses people when I don't meet the expectations they assume.  I choose to be what I am overall, and am ok with it but I also understand how it can/will be percieved as anything but normal. 
not sure that helps..


----------



## Loken (Sep 13, 2009)

Now it has probably been said but that 'no one is normal' has less to do with furry and more to do with being human.  As for me, I worry about things.  Stupid things.  And I worry about them allot.


----------



## Shaedyn (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to have depression a few years back. I'm kinky and a furry. I have improperly socialized views on sex (Not that I think this is bad, but it's "different.")  I substitute my lack of self esteem to pick up (Guys or girls) by using internet cyber sex... Hmm I often feel isolated and that no one understands me. Wow I can sound emo when I lay it all on the line 

I am rather happy/normal 90% of the time though! ^_^


----------



## Alekz (Sep 13, 2009)

So you want to know what's wrong with me, eh?  Well, in no particular order then:
I have mild tourrettes syndrome, I talk to myself, I have excessive trouble talking to people I don't know (this includes calling them on the phone), I have mild amounts of trouble talking to people I do know, I rarely pick up on social cues when I do talk to someone, if someone get's me talking I'll either keep my answers excessively brief or ramble on like there's no tomorrow (rarely anything in between), I'm lazy, I forget to eat, I hate falling asleep and I hate waking up even more.  That about covers it.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm neurotic as fuck.
I tend to sweat the small shit and completely lack any kind of concern with anything big. So, I have to enforce little goals for myself along the way.

I also have a weird competitive kick and dominance issues. I generally try to curb them along with my ego, but frankly it never works out as hard as I try.

HEY MAN
ROAD TO HELL IS PAVED WITH THESE GOOD INTENTIONS ;c


----------



## Attaman (Sep 13, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Why do you hate Games Workshop?


Let me put it to you this way:  A model that use to cost under $15 USD currently costs $22.  Bitz order went from over a thousand pages and down to individual pieces, to barely half the number of pages with most "classic" models removed from the range, individual model ordering from a unit completely phased, and yet dozens of new models since the catalogue I'm speaking of.  Rules have gone from complex-of-broken, to "Everything must be in exact numbers.  Squads less than ten big would never take a heavy weapon, no matter the circumstance."  Simplification is the rule of the day, with wargear sections phased almost entirely from 40K army books.  

Fantasy & 40K are both suffering from "Codex Creep", which is basically "The next codex is more powerful in tournaments than the last".  Trial Rules are completely removed.  Supplementary books are being discontinued.  Non-codex / army book units are once in a blue moon.  Many people's well converted models / armies have been made non-useable by GW when they've done rule changes.  Play testing for model rules is done in a vacuum, so you get things such as Storm Troopers costing more than a Space Marine who has a better statline, better wargear, better rules, etc.  

GW has made Space Marines their glory boys, so much so that at least one-in-every-four new Codex / Army Books is Space Marine related (which means armies such as Dark Eldar have not seen rule changes for over a decade, while Space Marines have had a half dozen codex's / rule re-writes in the past five years alone).  GW paints are overpriced, and all signs point to them going up as time goes on.  The staff is getting more and more secretive, and where once they would happily discuss codex rumors now they hush-up and do everything they can to dispel discussion on new books.  Staff in stores can get fired for not trying to get a customer to buy an extra $50 worth of stuff when they arrive at the register, AKA "Not pushing the hobby well enough."  

Games Workshop is evil.  Pure, pure evil.  Prices have made almost a 200% increase for several models / ranges, they are killing the hobbyist portion of the, well, "hobby" and sticking with the business part, they basically encourage you to make a new army every three-to-four months, staff have to be "BUY THIS THIS UNIT ROCKS I'M GETTING A DOZEN OF THEM" in many stores else they get fired... and yet I can't break away from the hobby. It's like crack, or Duke Nuke 'Em Forever fanboy belief that it will be released eventually.


----------



## veneer (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate nearly everyone
I get a enjoy pissing people off/causing drama
I find it difficult to display emotion
I can be/act like a total slut
I can... wait... this is starting to sound more like "what problems _don't_ you have?"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 13, 2009)

veneer said:


> *I hate nearly everyone*
> *I get a enjoy pissing people off/causing drama*
> I find it difficult to display emotion
> I can be/act like a total slut
> I can... wait... this is starting to sound more like "what problems _don't_ you have?"



I have highlighted two emotions there.


----------



## Vexed (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm, I like to think of myself as an extroverted, well adjusted member of society. That said, I can be intolerant/inconsiderate of other's views and opinion - especially when it comes to the big issues, such as politics and religion.

Also, I drink pretty often. Probably also access too much pornography.

Just standard stuff ^^.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 13, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Now... What's wrong with you?




... hum.. nothing?


I may be a bit bitchy , but that's not terribly furry or unusual.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, this is kind of in line with the mental disorders thread - but I've got some pretty severe emotional issues, including rage issues. I have a hard time making friends - I mean, I can actually be pretty talkative and have been really well liked in school, work, etc. But - I don't really get attached to people very easily. I mean, I love my mate - but if my "friends" disappeared off the face of the Earth tomorrow, it probably wouldn't bug me. Other than my mate, I get really distant with people who expect things of me. I mean, the fastest way to get me to run the other direction is simply to try and call me up and chat for no reason - I despise talking on the phone. It's difficult to drag me out to hang out with people, because I'd much rather be by myself. 

I hate extremely large crowds, too. I mean - small convention, like Furry Weekend Atlanta, I love. Giant ones like Dragon*Con send me into panic attacks.


I've always been more comfortable with animals than humans, which is what drew me into the furry fandom, I suppose. That, and I love fursuiting, and having a fursona...being someone other than myself, for awhile. Lobo is me, but without most of my issues. Like he doesn't really get angry, and he's all about fun. I tend to be very overly serious at times, and like I said, have rage issues I struggle with.


----------



## Utsukushii (Sep 13, 2009)

I have an issue with people I care about keeping secrets from me. I usually have an ethics battle with myself and end up getting so close to finding out but not actually doing it.
I also have an issue when people get too close to one of my furry friends. I tend to get really defensive and incredibly jealous if not included in whatever it is they're there for. Leading to the latter situation, I suppose.


----------



## Scautty (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm with you on the freezing during fights. I wouldn't take that as a burden as much as it is a sense of maturity. I'm a lover not a fighter. 

Other than than, I can say I procrastinate. Alot. It's not diagnosed (if it can be...) but I do forget tasks alot, and remember it later to just save it for another time. I'm not sure if that's even relative to me being a 'furry' but I guess it's still "something wrong with me."


----------



## Corto (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm too perfect.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Sep 13, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Now... What's wrong with you?


I get bored quickly in most conversations.


----------



## Benn (Sep 14, 2009)

Corto said:


> I'm too perfect.


 
Thank goodness most of us don't have such an enormous problem


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

Scautty said:


> I'm with you on the freezing during fights. I wouldn't take that as a burden as much as it is a sense of maturity. I'm a lover not a fighter.


 
Ive got the exact opposite problem. I definitely have a bloodlust problem.  Im always scared of what might happen if I accidentally get into a fight.  I tend to go for the throat when the scruff is enough.  Bloodlust worse than a nogitsune.... sheez.

I mean, I dont intentionally go looking for fights, but Im scared what i might do if Im forced to get into one one day.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 14, 2009)

When I get pissed off I tend to focus on what has me pissed off and it just drives me further into a rage.

I am a bit paranoid

Sometimes I care too much about what I shouldn't and not enough about what I should.

And I have a hard time ignoring people who are just mean, annoying and flat out aweful


----------



## kashaki (Sep 14, 2009)

I have massive trust issues.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 14, 2009)

I hate everyone and everything
BIG socializing problems
Don't piss me off, if I'm a rage, you WILL get hurt good
Literally lives in my own world
PDD-NOS

Need to tell more?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 14, 2009)

The Wave said:


> Need to tell more?



Yeah, like it's all in your head because you're the scrawny nerd guy and all that "you'l get hurt" is bullshit because most people would snap you like a twig. :V


----------



## The Wave (Sep 14, 2009)

I never said that I won't get hurt, blow someone into hospital or stuff like that. I only said I will hurt people good when they piss me off. My brother is a good proof, I've almost punched a teeth out his mouth because some stupid reason I don't remember. I'm surprised that the teeth didn't fell out or something, it was pretty loose.....

But yeah, people indeed snap me like a twig, I won't deny that.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a gothic fucked up furry who loves to cuddle too much.

Done.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm a bit of a procrastinator.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 14, 2009)

Corto said:


> I'm too perfect.


 CORTO MARRY ME
WE CAN HAVE CHILDREN
SOMEHOW


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> CORTO MARRY ME
> WE CAN HAVE CHILDREN
> SOMEHOW


 
Mind = Blown


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 14, 2009)

Normal people bore me. I generally hang out with pimps, hookers and some crazy old woman that thinks I'm a viking warrior. My best friend is stalking his ex and I picked up my other friend from the hospital because his shadow told him to break into a military base. My best female friend wants to cheat on her husband with me.
My ideal relationship is a long term fuck buddy. I hate the idea of living with the one you love. And at least once a year I go into my "hermitation" state where I cast off all my friend. I still go out, just alone. This lasts a good 2 to 3 months. Hermitation rules! 
Oh, and I talk to the mountains and/or forest and truly believe they here me.


----------



## Corto (Sep 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> CORTO MARRY ME
> WE CAN HAVE CHILDREN
> SOMEHOW


Lose the Y cromosome and then we'll speak.

EDIT: More like speak with my boner!
EDIT 2: That means sex.
EDIT 3: With ladies. Using my boner.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Sep 14, 2009)

I growl when annoyed.  For example, I get to the other end of the building, I'm just starting to open the laundry or breakfast room or just when I'm going into the restroom behind the front desk and then that F$%*ing phone rings


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 15, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> ALL furries have something wrong with them. No one in the furry fandom is just a normal person.



Doesn't everyone have something wrong with them? It's what makes people interesting, otherwise we'd all be boring as fuck.

Oh and I'll try to give a proper response to this thread later when I have time


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

What is normal?


----------



## Yellow00 (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, then you must know what normal is, so tell us. What is normal?


----------



## Russ (Sep 15, 2009)

I had (and still have) self-esteem issues and have been a real loner for much of my life. I've been changing that since I've started university but issues surrounding it pops up now and then.


----------



## Option7 (Sep 15, 2009)

I gotta say, it's not just furries that have something wrong with them. Everyone does. People you see walking past in the street seem normal because you don't know them. obviously some are weirder than others, but everyone's got their shit.

For me I think I'm just paranoid. Probably something to do with the amount of drugs I smoke lol. 
I also have a completely rational fear of roving death squads.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 15, 2009)

Furries aren't more fucked up than other people, furries just can't get over themselves that other people are as fucked up because they're drama queens. Or sociopaths. Or both.

Somehow there are people on this forum who maintain something at least resembling a social life, even if a poor, just because they get over the furry bulshit and don't seek out FURS to interact with, but PEOPLE.

Suprisingly, those are also the people who don't forget that furries are people too, not separate species, and don't LEAVE THE FORUMS FOREVER with a huge bawww because the forums are not a one big hugfest where every furry <3's other furries just because. :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> Lose the Y cromosome and then we'll speak.
> 
> EDIT: More like speak with my boner!
> EDIT 2: That means sex.
> EDIT 3: With ladies. Using my boner.


LOOK AT MY GENDER DAMMIT
Edit: OH WAIT I HAD TO EDIT IT NVM
2nd Edit: OKAY IT'S BACK UP


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

That's better! This should be like my title: "So manly he turns people into ladies".


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> That's better! This should be like my title: "So manly he turns people into ladies".


 I was a lady before :|


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a horrendously reserved character. Then add on the fact that I'm British on top of that.

Yeah, under general social situations I'm pretty much screwed.


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I was a lady before :|


Semantics


----------



## Aurali (Sep 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I was a lady before :|



I wonder how serious you are 0.o; *noticed... she was Transexual for a week*


----------



## PurpleDragon12366 (Sep 15, 2009)

My friends have called me "screwed up" because of my inappropriate jokes but they enjoy it. Immensely. I'm like the cornflake in the bowl of wheaties.

I also love physical contact! It feels great when there are hot, sweaty bodies smacking against each other. Football, rugby, anything with contact is great. I hate sports that have no contact at all such as tennis because you can't hit them in the mouth with your forearm when you get pissed off. I do tend to freeze up when fighting though for some strange reason  I really don't know why.


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm just a little nuckin futs, and sometimes I mispell words.
But other than that I'm fine.


oh and I am borderline pyromaniac


----------



## Benn (Sep 15, 2009)

"When you give a man a mask, he will tell you the truth" - Oscar Wilde...
A Fursona, or any PERsona, for that matter, is in some way a mask. Furries are ultra-normal, in that the truth can come more freely... how many people post on the coming-out thread under a furry guise? We do become wierd when we place ourselves in these situations of absolute honesty (at least in theory, anyways)...


----------



## Option7 (Sep 16, 2009)

PurpleDragon12366 said:


> I do tend to freeze up when fighting though for some strange reason  I really don't know why.



It's called being a pussy.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> According to others, I have a completely inappropriate sense of humor. I think I'm just funnier than shit, others think I'm vile, repugnant, and perverted.


I'm sometimes so foul-mouthed I can say the word "fuck" everytime I talk. There's nothing wrong with it. Only that you look like a bad temper guy.

It's a way to speak. Like rednecks talk so folk-ish and the trolls in WoW speak like marihuana junkies. It's all fine.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm very, very stubborn and I don't follow directions/rules/advice/etc. very well. Tell me to turn left and I'll flip a U-y instead. Tell me I shoulda drawn such-and-such differently and I'm thinking "Well, F-you! I know this better than you do!"

I'm also a horrible teacher. Ask for help on something and I tend to get very rude if it's a task that I considered simple. That's why friends and family rarely ask for my help in a video game unless they wanted to feel put down... ^^;


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 16, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I'm very, very stubborn and I don't follow directions/rules/advice/etc. very well. Tell me to turn left and I'll flip a U-y instead. Tell me I shoulda drawn such-and-such differently and I'm thinking "Well, F-you! I know this better than you do!"
> 
> I'm also a horrible teacher. Ask for help on something and I tend to get very rude if it's a task that I considered simple. That's why friends and family rarely ask for my help in a video game unless they wanted to feel put down... ^^;



This, ladies and gentleman, is also known as an "asshole".

EDIT: And yes, I do feel like being a cheeky squirrel tonight


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yellow00 said:


> Well, then you must know what normal is, so tell us. What is normal?


 
The majority... that's normal. I've probably said this three times already. Some one please do a count for me. I'm too lazy. Another thing that's wrong with me.

I'm growing tired of this response. of, "DURR! dere is no such ting as normil!!!"

I guess there is no actual definition of a normal person, but you know someone is not normal when you see them and at cons that I've been to, I see ALOT of not normal people. This includes anime fans, but I've seen normal anime fans. Just alot of them are not normal.

Does no one even read the part were this thread starts out as "THIS IS A LAUGH AT YOURSELF THREAD"? Seriously do all these people just have a bad case of selective dyslexia.


----------



## TDK (Sep 16, 2009)

I fidget alot in public when people touch me. My mom once told me to stop doing it around cops because she found out its a side effect to being abused as a kid... but it made it worse. Oh and I sometimes voice my thoughts out loud, some of which hurt feelings :<.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> The majority... that's normal. I've probably said this three times already. Some one please do a count for me. I'm too lazy. Another thing that's wrong with me.
> 
> I'm growing tired of this response. of, "DURR! dere is no such ting as normil!!!"
> 
> ...



Agreed, "normal" doesn't realy exist, there will always be people out there that do things that someone else would find abnormal, there will be people out there with interests that some people will find abnormal. Although there are things we consider to be definitely normal such as getting up and going to work/school, eating three meals a day, reading a book, sitting at a computer surfing the internet is now becoming a normal thing to do.

I have noticed a number of people either mis-read the thread titles (And not just this thread) Or don't bother reading the whole of the OP's post. 

I am guilty of the above myself, which is bad when you make a post and not read the op's post properly then end up making oneself look like a complete numpty.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 17, 2009)

Normal is only an average of the social attitudes of a population, nobody will be completely at the centre of that average. Everybody is just a varied amount of abnormal.


----------



## MaNiac (Sep 17, 2009)

"The hardest thing we do in life is try and act normal"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 17, 2009)

Aderanko said:


> Normal is only an average of the social attitudes of a population, nobody will be completely at the centre of that average. Everybody is just a varied amount of abnormal.



And if someone isn't that average?

INITIATE FAG BASHING SEQUENCE!!!!


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This, ladies and gentleman, is also known as an "asshole".


I've been called one a few times before and I think it's an understatement. D:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 17, 2009)

Ramblin' Gardie said:


> I've been called one a few times before and I think it's an understatement. D:



I was joking around with that comment XD, Not many people admit to being an asshole lol.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

I dnt what could be considered normal but im really submissive and i am very passionate and emotional about people i care deeply about


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was joking around with that comment XD, Not many people admit to being an asshole lol.


 

I do on a regular basis, I'm also considered by many to be a "Sadistic coldhearted Bastard", along with many others. Truth be known, I would say most of the time they're right.


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 17, 2009)

also im bi idk what people think about it but i guess its a little out of the ordinary


----------



## Thatch (Sep 17, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not many people admit to being an asshole lol.



Because they're not only assholes, they're also stupid.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 17, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> also im bi idk what people think about it but i guess its a little out of the ordinary



That's just sick dude. We don't tolerate fags on this forum :V


----------



## Corto (Sep 17, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That's just sick dude. We don't tolerate fags on this forum :V


At our last Staff reunion I suggested making homosexuality a bannable offense but I just got weird looks by everyone in the room (and a pat on my ass by Xaerun).


----------



## Thatch (Sep 18, 2009)

Corto said:


> At our last Staff reunion I suggested making homosexuality a bannable offense but I just got weird looks by everyone in the room (and a pat on my ass by Xaerun).



Well duh, you're suprised? A ban? It should go with nothing less than stoning.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Sep 18, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That's just sick dude. We don't tolerate fags on this forum :V



I'd go suck on a fag, but I quit nearly 8 years ago after finding that I have "some emphysema" by my veterinarian at the time.


----------



## sai_041 (Sep 18, 2009)

Uhm.....I have a terrible memory. And also.........crap i forgot XD


----------



## Morwen (Sep 18, 2009)

Take multiple personality disorder, and borderline personality disorder. And you can mix that with trust issues, and add a half a pound of odd outfits that people look at me weird. Then take 1/4 of lady gaga random kareoking, with  constant dancing...You has me


----------



## Keyox (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a social retard :V


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Sep 18, 2009)

Keyox said:


> I'm a social retard :V



You should try this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wS5xOZ7Rq8


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> That's just sick dude. We don't tolerate fags on this forum :V



I have to agree here. Please, just gtfo.

My problem? OCD and too much awesome.


----------



## Purnip (Sep 18, 2009)

My problem:

Likely that I am insane. I cut a friend of mine twice (making him bleed and stuff but this was when I was drunk). Oddly though I'm not an angry drunk, just a dopey one. I also talk to myself with much conversation. Constantly I question my sanity. Haven't seen something that's not there yet but even if I have, would I notice? I remember events that don't happen. 

I'm very antisocial. The internet is the only exception. 

I'm obsessive over fictional things and I'm green when it comes to events in real life. 

I'm the black sheep of Fine Arts in the sense that I'm the only one who plays video games, knows obscure internet references, and thinks that getting beaten and peeing on the floor isn't art, it's just messed up.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm misanthropic, self-loathing, seeing nakedness or sex makes me nauseous, I've no ambition, and I cover it all up with jokes and constant smiling.

I can't remember much about schooling, but remember far too much about video games and books. I can only focus one one thing at a time before getting completely distracted by some other pursuit. I'll gladly ditch my friends for solitude.

And I'm telling you all this.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 18, 2009)

A nice helping of PTSD and a a manic personality disorder =D


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

haha im really submissive and overly emotional and i fall for people too easily


----------



## Trevfox (Sep 18, 2009)

Shit i forgot i already posted on here and snow fox ther was no need for that comment


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> and snow fox ther was no need for that comment



No offense meant, but sarchasm seems to be one of your problems as well.


----------



## Lyrihl (Sep 18, 2009)

Me? I'm mildly schizophrenic. Add to that my furry habits (http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1196162&postcount=166) and you get what normal people call a complete freak.

Also I have no sense of embarrassment.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> Shit i forgot i already posted on here and snow fox ther was no need for that comment



:V


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

Trevfox said:


> Shit i forgot i already posted on here and snow fox ther was no need for that comment



*growls*


----------



## KillerFreya (Sep 19, 2009)

I have trust issues, am pathologically shy, hate people and love gore. My conversations consist of "yes," "yeah," "uh-huh," and "okay." I also hold rabbits in higher regards than pretty much all other forms of life.


----------



## coonluv2990 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sometimes I can be a vindictive, manipulative bitch. 
I get in fights ALOT.
I have a HUGE tendency to lie. 
I am TO opinionated. 
I am very loud, yet shy.
I have been with other girls...and liked it...lol
Hell, I am a furry  

There is alot more.....but over all Im just to freaking awesome.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 19, 2009)

coonluv2990 said:


> Sometimes I can be a vindictive, manipulative bitch.
> I get in fights ALOT.
> I have a HUGE tendency to lie.
> I am TO opinionated.
> ...


 
I kissed a girl and I liked it!
Taste of her cherry chapstick.
I kissed a girl just to try it.
I hope my boyfriend don't mind it. 
lol.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 19, 2009)

I have chronic insomnia if that counts!

I also have a somewhat mild case of OCD, and an unable to shut off my brain. EVER.

Some would say I can be a bit mean and insulting sometimes, especially when it comes to criticism, but I see it as just being honest. :| I'm a actually a really honest person, to the point that I feel terrible for even the tiniest of lies.

Oh, and I freak out over the smallest things sometimes. Like when somebody pulls out their cellphone when I'm talking to them. Or when somebody calls socialism evil. But that's understandable.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sort of a dick, and I hate myself, but refuse to change anything in my life to fix this.

I don't know what you'd diagnose that as, but it's certainly a bitch as far as disorders go.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 20, 2009)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I kissed a girl and I liked it!
> Taste of her cherry chapstick.
> I kissed a girl just to try it.
> I hope my boyfriend don't mind it.
> lol.



Meh, this is better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJgWhW4AyT8 :V


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Sep 20, 2009)

sai_041 said:


> Uhm.....I have a terrible memory. And also.........crap i forgot XD


 
Lol. that made me laugh till I cried.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 20, 2009)

I am a very isolated person, I'd rather spend time alone than with others. And I'm very wary of mirrors. I hate looking into them and avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 21, 2009)

ADHD and Bipolar...
(And I refuse to take meds for various reasons)

+ Alot of other crap that has either already been mentioned here or I just don't care to type.

I don't know how my boyfriend puts up with me... lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2009)

Elessara said:


> ADHD and Bipolar...
> (And I refuse to take meds for various reasons)
> 
> + Alot of other crap that has either already been mentioned here or I just don't care to type.
> ...



Why is it so many people with Bipola disorder don't like taking the meds for it?

In the hostel I was staying in, one of the older residents had bipola disorder and he hated taking his meds.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why is it so many people with Bipola disorder don't like taking the meds for it?
> 
> In the hostel I was staying in, one of the older residents had bipola disorder and he hated taking his meds.


 
They turn you into a zombie... you basically can't feel anything so you no longer have your "highs" and your "lows"...

I saw what the meds did to my mother and I'm letting them do that to me... ~shudders~


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why is it so many people with Bipola disorder don't like taking the meds for it?
> 
> In the hostel I was staying in, one of the older residents had bipola disorder and he hated taking his meds.


http://bipolar.about.com/cs/sfx/a/sfx_prozac.htm


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why is it so many people with Bipola disorder don't like taking the meds for it?
> 
> In the hostel I was staying in, one of the older residents had bipola disorder and he hated taking his meds.



Meds are evil! They ended up making me worse so I stopped taking them, so then they upped my dose, that didn't work either so I just stopped taking them again and decided I'm never taking any again unless I have a damn good reason to.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Meds are evil! They ended up making me worse so I stopped taking them, so then they upped my dose, that didn't work either so I just stopped taking them again and decided I'm never taking any again unless I have a damn good reason to.


So the doctor gave me this bottle of eyedrops to make me not blind in one eye and I used them for three days and they didn't make me better so I stopped because the eyedrops obviously don't do anything.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> http://bipolar.about.com/cs/sfx/a/sfx_prozac.htm


Looks like I need to notify my doctor. Decreased sex drive is not fun.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 21, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> So the doctor gave me this bottle of eyedrops to make me not blind in one eye and I used them for three days and they didn't make me better so I stopped because the eyedrops obviously don't do anything.



It was over a year before I decided to give up completely. so  UR SUCH A JERK


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think I have any mental conditions.....Unless being nutty as a fruit cake counts. I can be self conscious, that's about it.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> UR SUCH A BEEF JERKY



:V


----------



## Thatch (Sep 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Looks like I need to notify my doctor. Decreased sex drive is not fun.



You need to shlick less either way :V


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been described as "vastly unsympathetic" by many of my friends.


----------



## Aprice (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm uhh.. I'm pretty 'normal'. :3
Not medicated for anything or batshit insane. 
I have a few kinks, but those survive solely in my fantasy-land. 
Mentally wise.. I guess I'm pretty boring?


----------



## Sabian (Sep 22, 2009)

I am extremely self critical about my projects and things i create. I lashed out at two people today because. One, a CAD drawing I made was not up to my standards and the teacher used it as an example of going beyond the set bar or level. Two, I was doodling in my notebook and some one said i should take art and it was a good drawing. I reply with "It looks like shit, why does everyone say its good when it sucks". Then proceded to tear it out of my notebook and throw it in the recycling bin. Not relizing it was my completed classwork too.

But, being self critical helps with my wieght lifting for my gains. I wont except being the norm or weak in the gym. So I usually gain 5-10 lbs a week on lifts trying to show people I am not a stereotypical fatass. But i get a little show offy and regret that usually when trying to fall asleep at night. i tend to regret alot of things I do.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 22, 2009)

Insanity doesnt run in my family, if fucking gallops.


----------



## Kocchan (Sep 23, 2009)

My mouth works faster then my brain. I'll start talking really fast, and then I'll just stop.

My brain is buffering.


----------

